# Memory Lane & Ann Arbor; I am looking for...



## bashton (Apr 24, 2018)

I know there are plenty of us geared up and ready for the ML and AA shows. With that being said, I figured I would start a post for CABERS looking for specific Muscle Bikes.

Here is my Wish List;

1. An original paint Stardust in excellent condition. Really want a white one but will consider all nice original paint.
2. Off brand original paint Muscle Bikes, especially any 16/20's.
3. Ross Barracuda's; must be original paint and will consider all nice 16" and 20", boys or girls.
4. Unusual girls muscle bikes; again, nice ones and preferably original paint.
5. 63, 64 and 65 Sting Rays.
6. Any original paint Opaque Blue 20" or 16" Schwinns.
7. A '71 or '72 Schwinn Continental in Burgandy. (had one new back in the day)

I love the weird stuff and am always a buyer for unusual bikes that catch my eye, even when everyone else walks right by them. You can post or e-mail me directly at bashton426@gmail.com I am a serious, as in way out of control collector, so let me know what you have. I'll be at ML Thursday and Friday and of course, AA Sunday.

THANKS!

Bob Ashton aka Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show Within a Show"
www/mcacn.com


----------



## stoney (Apr 24, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## xochi0603 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello, I'll be bringing an original '73 opaque blue Fair Lady & also an original paint Stardust. I'll be in building D spot 5. Thanks Bob


----------



## bashton (Apr 25, 2018)

Excellent! I'll look you up.

Bob Ashton aka Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show Within a Show"
www/mcacn.com


----------



## Forrest Hawthorne (Sep 26, 2019)

bashton said:


> I know there are plenty of us geared up and ready for the ML and AA shows. With that being said, I figured I would start a post for CABERS looking for specific Muscle Bikes.
> 
> Here is my Wish List;
> 
> ...



what about a road puppy bought it from a ww2 guy said he brought it home from 
Japan also have about 80 bikes text 731-589-2318


----------

